# A few garage sale items



## woodgeekess (Mar 16, 2012)

Picked up a few items this morning from a garage sale ($4 in total for everything):

1. Stanley Surform 296
2. Miller's Falls 1271 combination square (rust free!)
3. A nice little workbench brush to sweep off sawdust
4. couple pairs of scissors 

and the question I have is regarding this final item:

Baier Unbreakable 18" rip panel saw

Anyone know anything about these saws? It has a star of David on it.


----------



## woodgeekess (Mar 16, 2012)

Here is pic of the saw I just took:










Counted the TPI as 8.

I've ebayed and googled this and no luck--weird!


----------



## woodgeekess (Mar 16, 2012)

Okay found a web site: http://www.baier-tools.com/baier_home.php?language=en .

I guess this saw is made in germany. Maybe from the 50's?


----------



## woodgeekess (Mar 16, 2012)

Come to think of it, the elderly lady did have a German accent. Her recently deceased husband and her might of emigrated from West Germany a while back and brought the saw with them.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

I love garage sales, flea markets, and Antique Stores. I don't do eBay or craigs list because I have to touch first.


----------



## woodgeekess (Mar 16, 2012)

This is saw is a little warped at the end.. has a slight kink in it. How do I go about straightening a saw?


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

How I do it might not be the right way but I geab the saw plate on either side of the kink and bend it the opposite direction. I keep applying more pressure, then let it relax, apply more pressure until when it relaxes it is straight. You might be able to use a mallet and block of wood to pound it straight; but I've never had to do that.


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

I usually just pour boiling water on it while it is laying flat.....


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

woodgeekess said:


> Okay found a web site: http://www.baier-tools.com/baier_home.php?language=en .
> 
> I guess this saw is made in germany. Maybe from the 50's?



Here's some forum talk about Baier:
http://www.woodworkforums.com/f152/setting-up-arsenal-handsaws-81716/index2.html








 







.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

lawrence said:


> I usually just pour boiling water on it while it is laying flat.....


Wow I never would have guessed that 212 deg would be hot enough to move steel. I'm gonna go bend a saw so I can try this. (Just kidding). Seriously, thanks for the tip. I will be tryin' it.


----------

